# Penitration tests 45auto



## boyfromnyc (Dec 22, 2019)

https://www.luckygunner.com/labs/self-defense-ammo-ballistic-tests/

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What does it all mean ? 
I can find links with tons of ballistic info.
What's your point ?


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

LG does a lot of "Marketing" they call testing. For the most part it isn't, but puts on a fine show.


----------



## boyfromnyc (Dec 22, 2019)

I posted it because I read on one the forum s here that the 45 was not a good defense round I merely wanted to point out don't believe what you hear its mostly bs may have put this post in the wrong place. Chill out.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

boyfromnyc said:


> I posted it because I read on one the forum s here that the 45 was not a good defense round I merely wanted to point out don't believe what you hear its mostly bs may have put this post in the wrong place. Chill out.
> 
> Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for posting that. I liked the charts listing all the different types of ammo and how they performed. With so many different types of ammo to choose from those charts are a great place to start. I saved it for future reference.


----------



## boyfromnyc (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

boyfromnyc said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


You're welcome!

The sharing of information is what this forum is all about. Your input is most appreciated.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

As I've said before I like the 45ACP a lot and now that I own a couple of compacts I may eventually replace my home defense revolver with my Glock 30. Obviously it will have twice the capacity and a bigger bullet that will hurt more. 
I read an article recently saying that in modern defensive rounds there is little difference between 45ACP, 40S&W and 9MM when fired into ballistics gel. I know blocks of gel are only one way of testing but they do help determine depth of penetration and how much various hollow points expand. With slow motion cameras you can also see the impact as the bullet strikes the gel.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> As I've said before I like the 45ACP a lot and now that I own a couple of compacts I may eventually replace my home defense revolver with my Glock 30. Obviously it will have twice the capacity and a bigger bullet that will hurt more.
> I read an article recently saying that in modern defensive rounds there is little difference between 45ACP, 40S&W and 9MM when fired into ballistics gel. I know blocks of gel are only one way of testing but they do help determine depth of penetration and how much various hollow points expand. With slow motion cameras you can also see the impact as the bullet strikes the gel.


Although unscientific, I've gone out and shot plastic containers filled with water with all three calibers. From what I can tell and for what it's worth a .45 ACP has the most impact. The same with shooting at bowling pins. Yeah, I think that a .45 ACP would give someone a nice bruise or a severe headache. Now if you want to give someone a really nice bruise a .44 Magnum may be the ticket.

However a .9mm holds more rounds and under rapid fire you'll get tighter groups and put more rounds on target. Just a guess but I'll bet that's why most law enforcement and military agencies choose the "nine"? There are a lot of "nines" out in the market that make excellent pocket pistols. I like pocket carry as you don't have to push any clothes out of the way when drawing the pistol. It also makes it less obvious that you're drawing a gun. Especially if you're in a "gimme your wallet" type of situation. Sure I'll give it to you alright, surprise surprise.

Of course it all depends on the type of pants you wear and the size of your pocket. I find that cargo pants work the best along with a good pocket holster. One that clings to the inside of your pocket and is loose enough so that the holster doesn't come out with the gun. For obvious reasons a hammerless gun is better suited for pocket carry. I usually carry a Glock G26 or G27 for that. A hammerless S&W J-Frame works well except it only holds 5 rounds and has a longer heavier trigger pull.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My personal belief is that a huge bullet, travelling slowly, will damage the, um, target, and then will stay within it (perhaps doing more damage).

I worry that smaller, faster-moving bullets will exit the, um, target without doing enough fight-stopping damage to it.

That's why, before arthritis set in, .45 ACP was my EDC cartridge, and 230gr bullets were the basis of my EDC load.

Now I gotta use .380 ACP, and I gotta place my shots very carefully...and quickly, too.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

LostinTexas said:


> LG does a lot of "Marketing" they call testing. For the most part it isn't, but puts on a fine show.


They do great work IMHO.

Gotta be doing something right...

Posted by a friend attending GS 250 today.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

